
On a scale of 1-100, what's your Style Influence? - Preshopp
http://signup.preshopp.com/
======
mion
This may be a stupid question but what do you mean by "Style Influence"?
Googled it and still I couldn't figure it out :(

~~~
Preshopp
Not a stupid question at all, in fact thank you for taking the time to Google
it :)

In 2013 a person's Style Influence will be incredibly important, so start
growing your network and building your Influence.

------
fearless
Can you explain simply and concisely what your elevator pitch/product is? I
don't know what Style Influence is and I can't tell at all from your landing
page.

------
kevinyun
I like your simple landing page :)

Klout for style?

~~~
Preshopp
Just realised you signed up, so you're partly in the know :) It's a very
exciting time for us, please help spread the word?

Cheers for the landing page compliment.

